# 5C Collet Chuck Purchase



## Sandia (Dec 5, 2014)

I can see the need for a 5C collet chuck for my lathe. There are times when I see it would be very handy. 

Probably a 4" but can't decide to go 3 jaw or 4 jaw. What is the recommendation from you guys and why.
Can't afford both at this time.

Thanks, Sandia


----------



## awander (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Sandia:

Are you talking about a chuck that holds and tightens 5C collets? If so, they don;t have any jaws.

Or do you mean a chick that fits into a spot that would acccept a 5C collet?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm assuming you want to get a 5C chuck or collet closer in addition to a 3-jaw of 4-jaw chuck? If I could only have 1 chuck it would be an independent 4-jaw. But it really depends on the type of work you do. 4- jaw is much more versatile with the abilty to hold irregluar shapes & better accuracy. But if you only need to hold round stock & don't need to dial in work pieces for accuracy than a 3-jaw scroll is much more convenient as it's quicker & easier to poping in stock & get going. For me personally I have to have both a scroll chuck & a 4-jaw independent.


----------



## Sandia (Dec 5, 2014)

awander said:


> Hi Sandia:
> 
> Are you talking about a chuck that holds and tightens 5C collets? If so, they don;t have any jaws.
> 
> Or do you mean a chick that fits into a spot that would acccept a 5C collet?



Sorry, I should have explained a little better. I have a Sjogren collet closer for my lathe and the 5C collets. I am wanting to buy a 3 or 4 jaw chuck to use in the collet closer I have. I have a 3 jaw and 4 jaw D14 for my lathe. But when using collets in the closer, sometimes you need to work on something that a collet won't work, that is when the 3 or 4 jaw for the 5C closer would come in handy. Thinking about a 4 inch?

Hope that explains it.
Sandia


----------



## Sandia (Dec 5, 2014)

darkzero said:


> I'm assuming you want to get a 5C chuck or collet closer in addition to a 3-jaw of 4-jaw chuck? If I could only have 1 chuck it would be an independent 4-jaw. But it really depends on the type of work you do. 4- jaw is much more versatile with the abilty to hold irregluar shapes & better accuracy. But if you only need to hold round stock & don't need to dial in work pieces for accuracy than a 3-jaw scroll is much more convenient as it's quicker & easier to poping in stock & get going. For me personally I have to have both a scroll chuck & a 4-jaw independent.



Darkzero,

see post above. Didn't do a real good job stating the question I suppose. Crazy, when you look at it, it is kind of hard to explain. Ha, Ha..

Thanks, Sandia


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 6, 2014)

The more weight you add in front of a chuck of any kind the less rigid it becomes. If you feel you have to leave the 5c chuck in place and add a chuck in front of it, go small as you can.  You'd be way better off to remove the 5c chuck and put the correct chuck on for the oversized part.


----------



## Sandia (Dec 8, 2014)

Holescreek said:


> The more weight you add in front of a chuck of any kind the less rigid it becomes. If you feel you have to leave the 5c chuck in place and add a chuck in front of it, go small as you can. You'd be way better off to remove the 5c chuck and put the correct chuck on for the oversized part.



Thanks Holescreek, I did think about that as well. Probably rethink this, may look for a smaller D1 4 mount 3 jaw for use on smaller projects. 

Sandia


----------

